# [USA NR] 3x3 With Feet: 47.75 at World Championships 2013 - Rami Sbahi



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cube: Guhong v2 with 48-point edge mod (used to be a Lubix Cube, but lube started sucking after a few months [I got it late Feb 2012], so I cleaned it out and relubed it with Izo Lube.)

Beat previous NR (48.12) by just 0.37, so this was good. Just a fail average, could've EASILY had NR average and US National Champion. Nerves suck, though, so my legs shook and TPS cut in half. Usually when I feet solve I just think of it being stupid and I don't get nervous...  Very disappointed. ;'( I got 1:01 average. It just really sucks because I usually am disappointed with a time like this, so that's kinda why I had an angry reaction. It was the second solve of the average, after getting the first 1:08 (the third was 1:07-1:08 btw), so of course I wasn't so delighted. Oh yeah and on the first and third solve I messed up PLL twice (it took me THREE tries to do the right algorithm!). THE SAME STUPID THING HAPPENED ON BOTH SOLVES!!!!

I'm not going to say I wanted NAR because a 39.00 single is just amazing, congrats Louis for that single and 3rd place! And Jakub and Henrik for 1st and 2nd!


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL nice reaction xD Nice job on NR :tu


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

Expecting to do well is the most common cause of not doing well.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> And Jakub and *Henrik* for 1st and 2nd!



-____-


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 1, 2013)

Haha I like your reaction. That's what I hope to be like if I get an NR. Keep going, you'll obviously do a lot better next time :tu


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> LOL nice reaction xD Nice job on NR :tu



lol thanks! Just like I reenacted it during awards, right? xD



Noahaha said:


> Expecting to do well is the most common cause of not doing well.



I didn't expect to do well, I just expected to at least get sub-52 average. But I see your point, don't have expectations. But, of course, I did. :fp



Divineskulls said:


> -____-



fixed.



DuffyEdge said:


> Haha I like your reaction. That's what I hope to be like if I get an NR. Keep going, you'll obviously do a lot better next time :tu



Haha, but I think I should've done one of my good old run-around-the-entire-venue reactions. But I guess this is... unique?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, feet at that competition was extremely disappointing for many people. Personally, I was hoping for a 43 average and sub-40 single, which of course was part of my demise, getting a 50.xx average. I also only got 1 warm up solve because of 7x7 ending after my scheduled feet in which did terrible anyway.

Congratz on NR though.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, feet at that competition was extremely disappointing for many people. Personally, I was hoping for a 43 average and sub-40 single, which of course was part of my demise, getting a 50.xx average. I also got 1 warm up solve because of 7x7 in which did terrible anyway.
> 
> Congratz on NR though.



Yeah. I was hoping for you to do well, too. I got like ~15 warmup solves even though I did all events because I didn't make cutoff  I didn't pull of any good times during that session  I actually got a sub-40 ao5 and 37 average (I think I told you already, actually) the night before. Of course, I just fail at comp. D:


----------

